# How do I setup a CCTV Network DVR for remote viewing?



## RNaval

Anyone have any experience with setting up a CCTV Network DVR for viewing the cameras remotely via the internet? I've purchased a 4 port network dvr which came with instructions that are difficult to follow and seem to be outdated.


I can view locally using a browser within the house but need help in setting up remote viewing. I've used whatsmyip.org to determine my local Static IP and set up a host name using that IP at no-ip.com. That's as far as I got.


----------



## mbarland

You'll need to set your internet router to forward the proper port from the WAN to the local IP port.


If that sounds like a foreign language, post all the details of your network (router, local ip addresses, DVR port, etc) and we can try to help.


----------



## RNaval

My connections are as follows: Cable Modem to Vonage device to Switches (for distribution to all rooms in the house)


Cablevision

I have a cable modem with the IP address 69.123.93.12.


Vonage

I have a Vonage device connected to the cable modem first, this acts as a router and it has the following address 192.168.15.1


Switches

I have three switches which connect to the Vonage device and distribute data throught the house via Cat 5e


Network DVR

The network dvr is connected to a port on one of the switches and using a static IP 192.168.15.10.

Here's the settings on the network dvr: Static, ports 9000 and 8080. The subnet mask is 255.255.255.0

The gateway IP address is 192.168.15.1 and the same IP address is used for DNS servers one and two


I've used the Vonage device advanced configuration to port forward 192.168.15.10 \ ports 9000 and 8080 (both TCP and UDP)


I can connect fine from within the house using a browser with the following http://69.123.93.12:8080 , but not remotely. Incidentally, the supplied Network DVR PC Client software supplied allows me to connect remotely without any problems. It's the remote connectivity from a browser IE or Firefox that's an issue. I get a connection timed out message. I did update the security settings as per the instructions to allow download of activex controls but no success. Even using port 80 didn't help. The vendor suggested that I change the port setting 8080 to something else like 8081, I have not tried that yet. The vendor thinks that 8080 is being used by something else.


----------



## mbarland

Sounds like you've got the configuration down. What jumps out at me is maybe your ISP is blocking certain ports. Check for an open port, usually a good non-standard port won't be blocked, with a site like http://www.canyouseeme.org/


----------



## RNaval

I got it working now!


I changed the port to 8081 and that seems to have resolved the issue.


Thanks...


----------



## Umary

Hallo, gud evening to u all.


----------



## Umary

Pls i want to set my dvr for remote viewing pls i need someone to hlp me on that, becuase my cctv cameras are not IP cameras, i want to coonect them to my Network DVR H264 with a coaxial cable into the dvr, iss that posible, and how.


----------



## Umary

Plss guyx help and reply me now.....


----------



## Umary

I realy no dat are will connect my cat6 from my router into the DVR, and them assigned ip address to my dvr, and also http port, and streaming port.

After dat are will go to my router and set a port forwarding rule, by puting the ip of dat same dvr, and http por and chose protocol as both TCP/UDP.

And put d same ip and streaming port and protocol both. And them save.

Pls am i correct???


----------



## mbarland

Sounds about right, Umary. To access it remotely, you'll need to know your public ip address. Check with www.whatsmyip.org to find it. Then whatever port you selected for the router to forward to your dvr, the above user used 8081, put http://your.ip.addressortnumber (i.e. http://123.123.123.123:8081 ) into a web browser or your remote dvr viewer to see if it works.


----------



## Umary

Thanks, but wat i want to no is that is my procedual correct or not, can able view it remotely with my non ip cameras connected to my Network DVR H264 through coaxial cables.?

Ps reply to me as soon as u can.

Thanks


----------



## Umary

I have a TP-link router with my 3G Glo modem connected to it, as my Access point, which give my entire house network wirelessly, and i have also LAN to some of my rooms, so can i connect my Dvr with that LAN cable in the other room, my internal IP is 192.168.0.1 that is my router defult gateway, and my public (external IP) is 41.203.58.75. Pls give me the Hints on details on how to do it.


----------



## mbarland

You had the basic procedure right in your first post. Provided that your dvr is remote viewable you connect it to the network, assign it a local ip, set your router to forward the appropriate port(s), and access from the outside.


----------



## Umary

Tanks very much, but wat ports did u think it will be appropriate? And how can i no dat d ports are apropriate to my dvr and ip address?


----------



## Umary

Hello sir pls i want u to help me on how to set my tp-link router for remote viewing, wat i mean here is dat i want to set my tp-link router in such away i can enter it at any where, in other network and have access to change some things. Pls guyx help me.


----------



## Umary

Hello sir pls i want u to help me on how to set my tp-link router for remote viewing, wat i mean here is dat i want to set my tp-link router in such away i can enter it at any where, in other network and have access to change some things. Pls guyx help me.


----------



## nicol1974


hi i have phillips dvr and my modem ip local ip is 192.168.123.1 subnet: 255.255.255.0 pls how do i configure my dvr using this ip to remote view. though i hv tried using this ip 192.168.123.8, gateway: 192.168.123.1 dns1 and 2, the same with gateway but cant still view the cameras. please i need help


----------



## smartsamtech

can anyone pls help me with how to set up my DVR for remote viewing I can view it from my house using the wireless router but cant view it remotely from another location pls some one should help me out


----------



## xanadeux


I don't really understand what do you mean by "You'll need to set your internet router to forward the proper port from the WAN to the local IP port."

Help meeee!

I am facing rather the same problem. 

 

IP address: 192.168.1.88

Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0

Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Dns: 192.168.1.5

2nd Dns: 192.168.1.133


----------



## replayrob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xanadeux*  /t/1430602/how-do-i-setup-a-cctv-network-dvr-for-remote-viewing#post_24275493
> 
> 
> I don't really understand what do you mean by "You'll need to set your internet router to forward the proper port from the WAN to the local IP port."
> 
> Help meeee!
> 
> I am facing rather the same problem.
> 
> 
> IP address: 192.168.1.88
> 
> Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
> 
> Gateway: 192.168.1.1
> 
> Dns: 192.168.1.5
> 
> 2nd Dns: 192.168.1.133



In a nutshell- your broadband modem only presents one outside IP address to the world. You can't simply type that IP address into your internet browser from your work computer and expect the modem/router to guess you really want to be connected with your security DVR/CAM which has it's own unique internal IP address on your intranet. So you set up port forwarding on your router that forwards IPort requests to the proper device IP address on your inside network. It all must be coordinated in order for it to work properly from outside your home. It involves setting your DVR to a static IP address, knowing which port the video is served on and then possibly setting up services and rules along with the port forwarding on the router.

IMO- that's beyond what most residential users can do without help. See if your DVR manufacturer offers help in this department...


----------



## Michael Morris

*ONVIF camera software for building a DVR and RTSP streaming*

Although it's not a new question and by now your problem is probably solved, but seeing that Google ranks this thread high in the list of search results, I thought I share this post to help your readers even.

I'm working on a huge IP camera project right: I'm going to build an NVR software by using an ONVIF camera software (camera-sdk.com). This program is suitable for Windows 7. You can connect many USB and IP cameras to it. It also enables to implement remote viewing for example with RTSP streaming.

For programming I use this Codeproject tutorial: codeproject.com/Tips/826531/How-to-Create-a-Video-Recording-Application-NVR-DV (It is needed to download the Onvif SDK: camera-sdk.com/p_13-download-onvif.html


----------

